# Build for someone to play Wow



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2014)

Ive been collecting parts for a month or so Just ordered the GPU. Took my time bought on sale most parts. Case and Monitor are the only Used parts.  Got this case used for $50. I returned the first G3258 because it would not do over 3.8Ghz. (Benefits of a Premier account)



This is the budget

Antec 900 $50 Used
ASRock H97 Performance 1150 Motherboard   $85
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600   $75
Intel Pentium G3258 Unlocked CPU   $60
WD Blue 1Tb 7200 Hard Drive   $50
Seasonic M12II 620 Bronse Power Supply    $50 SALE!
CoolerMaster 212 Plus Heat Sink   $20
ASUS GTX 760 DC2OC  After rebate $180
USED HP 23ix monitor IPS  $100

Total $670


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow that's a nice looking case. Wouldn't a 760 be overkill for WoW? I don't know the requirements for the game as I never played it.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow is not the only thing he plays. But he does have a console. I'm just afraid a 750ti would not be enough and it would future proof him some cuz I know he's going to latch onto PC gaming. Also Im afraid a AMD R7 would be weak So..

I swear that Antec should build tanks


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2014)

How about used cards? Here you will probably get a 280X for that kind of money, maybe even a GTX 770.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2014)

Everything is new. Ill have to think about it.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 24, 2014)

Wait for the GTX 960...and then not buy it because the budget is still not enough. LOL You could probably get a brand new GTX 770 by then. lol


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 24, 2014)

Like all MMOs, WOW benefits most from powerful CPU. However, they did change character models to be more detailed recently and their ultra settings are nothing to scoff at. So if he wants constant 60 fps at ultra while graphics card is not at it's loudest at 100% usage - GTX 760 or 770 is not an overkill.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2014)

Hopefully well get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745&cm_re=gtx_760-_-14-127-745-_-Product

It suppose to be $179 after $30 rebate

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127761&cm_re=r9_270-_-14-127-761-_-Product


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 24, 2014)

Never been a WOW player but does it run better on Nvidia or Radeon. That would be my first search in Google.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2014)

Already did. Doesn't seam to be any clear favorite


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 24, 2014)

If you consider buying a used card maybe look at this.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/whats-my-card-worth.206594/


----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Toothless (Oct 25, 2014)

That is one sexy case.

If they're going to go into PC gaming, then I'd say at least a 760. 770 would probably play better but then again this could be the "intro to GabeN gaming" rig and later on he can make his own rig.



> Hopefully well get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745&cm_re=gtx_760-_-14-127-745-_-Product
> 
> It suppose to be $179 after $30 rebate



$225 base, $195 after rebate.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 25, 2014)

I play some WoW and can maybe give a little bit of perspective on the Radeon card. (Sorry but I just now jumped the fence to nVidia and don't know about the 6/760's) I was playing with an i7 920 and a Radeon 6950 2GB card. On ultra settings @ 2560x1440 I would get anywhere between 40-60 fps depending on the area and draw distance. So to try and put some perspective on this, the 6950 is approximately the equivalent of a 7850 and a R270X is a rebadged 7870. So you would gain a little over what I was getting with the 6950. As far as what Biggieshady said about cpu usage, that was definitely the case a while back but it seems that ever since they implemented DX11 support that it has moved more to the GPU. For instance, I just built an X99 system with a GTX 980 (no, not to just play warcraft.. =P ) and sitting above the forest outside of Stormwind my CPU sits at 20% usage and the GPU is maxed at 99% (a populated area also doesn't seem to raise the cpu usage). Also, it looks like from the recommended specs that the upcoming xpac may finally be utilizing more than 2 cores (i5 is now recommended). Hope this helps! And nice job on the Antec 900, it looks much better with the black frame. (the 900 was my very first "gaming" case too back in the day)


----------



## Chetkigaming (Oct 25, 2014)

760.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2014)

I would love to go 760 but the budget is $170 max


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2014)

went with the
*ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 *

*$180 after rebate *


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2014)

Respectable score. Happy with the results so far

IGPU






ASUS GTX 760 W/ G3258 @4.2Ghz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4541349?





















Single 8 Pin  Brilliant


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2014)

Firestrike   http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4541349?  But keep in mind its 1050X1650

3DMark 2013 Database   http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/3dmark-2013.179767/

From what I see its getting the same scores as phenom ii and i5 with 7870


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice! Someone is certainly going to enjoy that for gaming. That should run WoW very well especially if you are at 1680x1050 res. And since you went with the 760 you can use DSR with the newest drivers. Nice pics btw


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2014)

Its my test monitor. His will be here in a couple of days 1920X1080 IPS


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2014)

Cooler Master needs to come out with a black edition of the 212 EVO.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2014)

1920X1080






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4551973?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 31, 2014)

Some final shots


----------

